

Show HN: A webapp for sharing cocktail napkin drawings - oops

Hi HN,<p>http://draw.to<p>This is a little project I've been working on in my spare time.  It's a web app for creating and sharing little cocktail-napkin style drawings.  You can:<p>- Start drawing as soon as you hit the site.<p>- Share on Twitter, Facebook, etc.<p>- Embed drawings on your blog/webpage<p>- Fork/extend existing drawings<p>It works on iPhone/iPod Touch and hopefully your choice of browser!  Would be great to know if it works on the iPad or any Android devices and also any feedback you may have.<p>Example drawing: http://draw.to/DRWSV4<p>Shortcuts:<p>Undo: ctrl-z (command-z on osx)<p>Redo: ctrl-y (shift-command-z on osx)<p>Toggle color palette: c
======
pmjoyce
I can't seem to draw anything. I'm on an Android phone (Nexus One) using the
built in browser. When I move my finger on the screen it attempts to scroll
the window.

~~~
oops
Thanks for letting me know! I don't have access to any physical Android
devices but I'll download the emulator after work and check it out.

------
oops
Clickable links:

<http://draw.to/>

<http://draw.to/DRWSV4>

